# Rezept für Glasflossenelritze?



## Pruzze (24. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

keine mir bekannte Datenbank und auch google konnte mir helfen - weiss jemand, wozu man diesen Fisch braucht bzw. Rezept, wozu man ihn verarbeiten kann? Mittlerweile habe ich paar stacks, es wäre schon interessant. Nicht, dass ich schon wieder Fehler mache, habe meine ersten Pygmäenschiffshalter auch an NPC verkauft))

Gruss


----------



## Erpur (27. November 2008)

gute frage such ich auch wo hast denn Pygmäenschiffshalter gefunden ?


----------



## Pruzze (28. November 2008)

Erpur schrieb:


> gute frage such ich auch wo hast denn Pygmäenschiffshalter gefunden ?



Die sind überall als Beifang zu haben, momentan fange ich die im Kaldemarsee (oder so ähnlich). Quote so ca. jeder 20igste Fisch - also 5%. Egal, ob Schwarm oder Blankwasser.
Aber die Preise fallen im mom, von gut 12 G auf 8g das Stück - bei uns auf Lothar.


----------



## Thaielb (28. November 2008)

es gibt noch einige Fische, die keinen nutzen ahben. Der oben genannte gehört dazu ebenso die Boreanische Galeere. Da es weiße Items sind, die noch dazu in Schwärmen vorkommen, gehe ich davon aus, dass hier noch etwas nachgepatcht wird. Der NPC bekommt die Teile auf jeden Fall nicht von mir. 

Die Pygmäen findet amn nur außerhalb der Schwärme, da dann mit einer Fangquote von 10%. Wer also viel in Schwärmen angelt, hat eien deutlich geringe Fangquote. Preise bei uns zwischen 10 und 20 Gold. Da verkaufe ich sie lieber, als sie zu wertlosen Tränken zu machen.


----------



## Shiningone (3. Dezember 2008)

Für Panzerfische gibt es ja auch noch immer kein Rezept. Für Zitteraale wurde ja 'mittlerweile eines nachgereicht.


----------



## shikki (3. Dezember 2008)

Shiningone schrieb:


> Für Panzerfische gibt es ja auch noch immer kein Rezept.



panzerfische kann man, soweit ich weiss, für eine handwerksverfügung bei der argentumdämmerung eintauschen und bekommt dafür ruf (beim ersten abgeben inzwischen 1000, später weniger) und so eine marke, für die man 60er items kaufen kann. ist dementsprechend zwar kein fisch, der verkocht werden kann, dennoch hat er einen nutzen.


----------



## artic48 (22. August 2009)

Hi, hab diesen Thread jetzt erst gefunden. Falls ihr immer noch einer Antwort sucht.
Alchies können daraus Astraleas Öl machen daraus wiederum das hier
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=44958#reagent-of


----------

